# Kimbo to be on TUF



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

:confused02:
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-kimbo060109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
! Sports exclusive: Kimbo gets TUF
By Kevin Iole, Yahoo! Sports 
28 minutes ago


LAS VEGAS – Kimbo Slice, the controversial heavyweight who in 2008 headlined the most-viewed mixed martial arts card in history, will be one of 16 contestants on the forthcoming season of “The Ultimate Fighter,” the Ultimate Fighting Championship’s reality TV series.

Dana White, the UFC’s outspoken president, has repeatedly mocked Slice for his lack of fighting ability. Slice, whose real name is Kevin Ferguson, became a cult figure by competing in street fights that were posted on YouTube. Slice’s “bouts” drew tens of millions of views and led him to turn professional.

He fought for the now defunct Elite XC, garnering massive media attention but getting mocked by White and others affiliated with the UFC for a lack of ability.

White has called him a “joke,” a “bum” and “not a real fighter,” among other less than kind descriptions. He said that Slice would “get murdered if he fought in the UFC” and suggested that his lightweight champion, 155-pound B.J. Penn, would “annihilate” the 230-pound Slice.

The UFC president has repeatedly insisted he would not allow Slice to compete in the UFC unless he won his way onto the show by competing on “The Ultimate Fighter.”

Slice has called White’s bluff and will appear on Season 10 of the highly rated Spike TV series, White has confirmed. Fighters live in the same house and train together, and then fight during the show in a bid to earn a UFC contract.

His appearance, along with that of former UFC light heavyweight champions Quinton “Rampage” Jackson and Rashad Evans as coaches, should guarantee massive ratings.

“It should be interesting, given some of the things I’ve said about him,” White said.

Slice, who has a 3-1 professional record, appeared in the main event of the first MMA card shown on network television in the U.S. when he fought James Thompson on May 31, 2008, on CBS.

Slice won by third-round stoppage in a bout that attracted a record 6.5 million viewers and remains the most-viewed MMA bout in history.

But Slice hasn’t fought since Oct. 4, when he was knocked out by a jab from late replacement Seth Petruzelli, a light heavyweight, just 14 seconds into another fight broadcast on CBS. The plug was pulled on Elite XC, which reportedly lost millions of dollars, in the aftermath of the fight.

White promised “some major surprises” as he announced on a Thursday conference call that Jackson and Evans, each of whom is a former light heavyweight champion, would serve as coaches on Season 10.

He declined to say anything further but urged reporters on the call not to miss media day, which is Tuesday at the UFC Training Center in Las Vegas.

White worked hard to keep Slice’s appearance on the show a secret, hoping to have unveiled him Tuesday. Season 10, which is being called “The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights,” was originally slated to feature a cast of eight heavyweights and eight middleweights, but the UFC quietly informed the middleweights who tried out that it was going with an all-heavyweight show.

And unlike in recent seasons, where the competitors had to win a fight to earn their way into the house, there will be no such arrangement this time. All 16 fighters – Spike and the UFC are keeping names of the others a closely guarded secret – will automatically move into the house.

Though White goes to great lengths to insist that nothing on the show is scripted, it’s virtually guaranteed that Slice won’t fight early in the competition. Having him around and alive in the competition is going to keep ratings elevated.

If Slice is able to advance to the live Dec. 5 finale, with a chance to earn a UFC contract with a win, ratings would likely be the largest in Spike history.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Got a link?

This is why they arent fighting there way into the house because Dana has no confidence Kimbo could make it in.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

This is going to be a very exciting season of TUF. Plus with all HWs we can expect a lot of big KOs and slug fests. Plus you know there is going to be a lot of heat between Rampage and Rashad Evans so that should be fun. It will be even more interesting with Kimbo in the mix. I wonder how the other fighters are going to treat him. Imagine all of them ribbing and playing pranks on him? :thumb02:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> This is going to be a very exciting season of TUF. Plus with all HWs we can expect a lot of big KOs and slug fests. Plus you know there is going to be a lot of heat between Rampage and Rashad Evans so that should be fun. It will be even more interesting with Kimbo in the mix. I wonder how the other fighters are going to treat him. Imagine all of them ribbing and playing pranks on him? :thumb02:


Yeah seeing him in the house with the rest of the younger guys will be interesting


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow I'm actually excited for this. If Kimbo can make it far and actually improve, I might get some respect for him. And if not, we get to watch Kimbo get wrecked on tv.  Awesome.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

So this is actually gonna happen. Can't wait to lol.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to see Dana is accepting the freakshows. 

Come on down, Canseco! W00t!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMAJunkie is running it so Id say its legit, I can just see him getting up in Rampage or Rashad's face, I hope it happens, the guy was threatening to go to Chuck Liddell's gym, Id love to see him try and act tough to Rampage.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont watch the Tuf show because I dont care for the immature shit that goes on .. But I will have to tune in to c Kimbo now..


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I honestly think that Kimbo will be one of the better fighters in the house. People have this pre-concieved notion that he's some bum just because he appeared in some internet videos. You might not like him (not sure why, the guy has been fairly respectful I thought) but I think he'll do alright.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He'll have to kidnap Dana's kids to get kicked off that show.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

If this is true,

They will probably keep showing teaser's throughout the series, and let him fight last in the prelim's as a cliff-hanger, in case he loses right off the bat, making the "hype all for not"

worth watching for sure


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this is pathetic. i dislike everything about this.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

He could win a couple fights, but I don't see him doing too well. I'll be very surprised if he makes it to the finals.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

lol sounds like a fun season of tuf 


btw not to derail the thread just one quick question but does anyone know if that 'fighting fedor' show has started or where its gonna be shown?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmmm..... 

EliteXC main events Kimbo to make ratings....they suck

Dana headlines Kimbo for TUF to make ratings......genious.

Either way he's fighting cans. Dana White didn't hate Gary Shaws buisness savy, he's just copied his example.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

In the back of my mind.. I knew it. Damn.. I wonder who's team he'll be on. Didn't Rampage publically diss Kimbo? Someone refresh my memory.

I guess Rashad will take him.. but this season will be huge... (No racism intended) but this will be the blackest season of all time bar none!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Everyone realizes he will be feed at least one can so he can get a win.. Even if he loses and doesnt win the series the draw he can pull is going to guarantee him a couple UFC fights outside of TUF..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How are they going to be able to keep a lid on things that happen until airdate like they usually do? I see them matching him up against some other guys that only throw bombs and don't have complete mma until he fights someone with great wrestling or worse bjj and he's on the sidelines til the end. Then he replaces the first guy hurt/sick/quits and fights again.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

smart for business/ratings...bad for UFC in my opinion. This guy is a loose cannon, what will happen when something doesnt go his way in the house? Are they going to allow his posse in there with him at all times too? Ah well, I'll still be watching. Liked the other posters input on bringing Canseco into the house lol, why not make it a whole show of characters. What's Joe Son up to these days?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Someone mentioned he has been training at Xtreme Couture....maybe he has developed some ground skills??

We'll see I guess.

It would have been interesting to see Brock climb up the ranks through TUF.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Got a link?
> 
> This is why they arent fighting there way into the house because Dana has no confidence Kimbo could make it in.


lol QFT


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont know why people think Dana is gonna baby Kimbo into a second or third fight, believe me if Dana is fixing the match ups he is gonna have Kimbo go out first round in order to embarass him, Dana is a vindictive dude its not about money otherwise Tito would still be around. Im curious to see how it goes though they had some retired NFL players trying out and Im interested to see if grown men who are used to training hard at something can maintain some dignity that the boys who ussually make the show dont.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rampage didnt bad mouth him. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO00OugeyRc

Its a win for Dana either way UNLESS one thing happens.
1. Kimbo gets KOed late in the season. He gets massive ratings and proved to everyone that UFC>EliteXC. WIN

2. Kimbo actually makes it into to UFC by winning season (doubt it) or at least Stephan bonnaring it to show he's improved. He can fight on UFNs/ Lower fights on main card. Ratings /PPV Buys go up. WIN

3. Kimbo makes it into UFC then gets destroyed badly by a can again. Then no one will take TUF seriously anymore and Dana/UFC lose alot of credibility/respect (if they haven't already in some peoples eyes). LOSS


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> smart for business/ratings...bad for UFC in my opinion. This guy is a loose cannon, what will happen when something doesnt go his way in the house? Are they going to allow his posse in there with him at all times too? Ah well, I'll still be watching. Liked the other posters input on bringing Canseco into the house lol, why not make it a whole show of characters. What's Joe Son up to these days?


When has he displayed any unpredictable behavior while in the mma scene?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, Kimbo really is going to be on TUF!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Got a link?
> 
> This is why they arent fighting there way into the house because Dana has no confidence Kimbo could make it in.


This is a possibility, however I am leaning towards what somebody else said. There really aren't enough HW's with enough talent to make it worth their time. I don't doubt that Kimbo being guaranteed a spot didn't play a role in it, but I doubt it was the whole reason.

Who knows, it could also be the other way around.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

It says on Wiki that tryouts were early April. Kimbo was still under contract with Strikeforce. I wonder how this all played out. Dana called him with an open spot once he found out Kimbo was released or you think Kimbo actually tried out knowing he wasn't going to come to terms with coker? I'm going with the former.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

How awesome would it be if Bobby Lashley was also on the show


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tuf's ratings will shoot through the roof with Kimbo in the house. This is the smartest thing they've done for the show in a long time.

I'll be watching it more for sure. These days I just stream the show and fast forward to the fights most of the times.

Edit:

One thing I'm predicting is that they aren't going to make season 10 the way they did with the last few tuf's where you have to fight to get on the show to begin with. I'm 100% positive Dana knows kimbo will be a huge draw for the ratings and they wouldn't want to jeopardize that by having him lose even before making it on.

I'll check this post once the show starts to see if I was right.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Whoever doesn't get him is just going to pick their best grappler to take him out in the first fight they can pick. Shit is going to be hilarious.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> How awesome would it be if Bobby Lashley was also on the show


I thought Lashley would be announced before Kimbo. Mainly because Lashley has publicly said, many times, how he would love to go on TUF; that he would jump on any opportunity into the UFC. But, maybe he feels he's doing just fine now, and that the UFC will want him more, and pay him more, if he continues to win outside the organization as he has been doing.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe Fedor is next in the house? :F


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Lashley won't be on the show because he's got a fight with Bob Sapp at the end of June and filming for TUF season 10 has already begun, so no chance they would let him off the show to go back to japan to fight for another company then come back on the show. 

my big predition for Kimbo: both Jackson & Evans at the end of the team picking going "Well i don't want him, you take him." "I don't want him either, you take him." "Dana, I'm just gonna go with 7 guys."


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> Lashley won't be on the show because he's got a fight with Bob Sapp at the end of June and filming for TUF season 10 has already begun, so no chance they would let him off the show to go back to japan to fight for another company then come back on the show.


The fight isn't taking place in Japan it's in the U.S. I think if Bobby keeps winning it's just a matter of time before he gets in on merit. I'm positive Strikeforce will already have enquired about his services.


----------



## Stan Darsh (May 31, 2009)

Kimbo slice is actually a fair boxer, with an alright chin (bar one fight), with his experience i could see him doing quite well in TUF. 

Don't get me wrong, he'd be hopeless fighting anyone half decent in the UFC, but TUF fighters have almost become a novelty and are picked on personality over skills.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I have nothing against Kimbo being in the house. He's definitely TUF worthy.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> smart for business/ratings...bad for UFC in my opinion. *This guy is a loose cannon*, what will happen when something doesnt go his way in the house? Are they going to allow his posse in there with him at all times too? Ah well, I'll still be watching. Liked the other posters input on bringing Canseco into the house lol, why not make it a whole show of characters. What's Joe Son up to these days?


how do you know he's a loose canon? the guy has a passion for fighting and wants to make a living doing it. stop talking so much $hit.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> EliteXC main events Kimbo to make ratings....they suck
> 
> ...


There is a big difference, Elite XC was trying to pass Kimbo off as one of the best in the world when everyone knew he wasn't, that was the annoying part. The TUF show is supposedly about finding prospects and passing Kimbo off as a prospect is legitimate (or close enough). 

Having said that, I still don't like it. The temptation to rig it so the competition is weaker to give Kimbo a chance or just flat out fix it so that he at least doesn't fight early is going to be huge. The fact that you don't have to fight your way in bugs the shit out of me, that was a really good way of adding a shred of legitimacy to all the guys who made it in. You knew that they had won at least one real fight. 

If they let the chips fall where they may I wouldn't expect Kimbo to go far. He has decent standup, not great but not useless. His ground game is non existant, his conditioning is brutal. There are usually a few wrestlers on TUF and I can't see Kimbo beating even a mediocre wrestler.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> This guy is a loose cannon, what will happen when something doesnt go his way in the house?


What are you basing that on? I've never seen or heard about him losing his temper. Not that I'm any Kimbo expert, but he seems like a pretty calm dude.


CTFlyingKnee said:


> What's Joe Son up to these days?


I'm pretty sure he's in prison.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow..okay I am officially pumped up for this upcoming season of TUF. 

Jackson and Evans at each others throats all season + 16 heavyweights (finally) and among them, Kimbo Slice!? You can't even say this will not be entertaining!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> There is a big difference, Elite XC was trying to pass Kimbo off as one of the best in the world when everyone knew he wasn't, that was the annoying part. The TUF show is supposedly about finding prospects and passing Kimbo off as a prospect is legitimate (or close enough).
> 
> Having said that, I still don't like it. The temptation to rig it so the competition is weaker to give Kimbo a chance or just flat out fix it so that he at least doesn't fight early is going to be huge. The fact that you don't have to fight your way in bugs the shit out of me, that was a really good way of adding a shred of legitimacy to all the guys who made it in. You knew that they had won at least one real fight.
> 
> If they let the chips fall where they may I wouldn't expect Kimbo to go far. He has decent standup, not great but not useless. His ground game is non existant, his conditioning is brutal. There are usually a few wrestlers on TUF and I can't see Kimbo beating even a mediocre wrestler.


This is inaccurate. They never mentioned one time that he was a champion or championship material.

Gary Shaw was asked why they wouldn't let Kimbo fight Antonio or Brett Rogers and Shaw would say that he wasn't ready.

They gave the HW title match to Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva. And Silva was the recognized HW champion and best HW of EliteXC.

Kimbo headlined cards because he filled seats. He sold tickets and ratings. Regardless of how much he sucks as a fighter.

There is no difference here. Kimbo is used to make money. I'm not mad about it, I'm just glad to see Dana go back to his roots again.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kimbo is easily within the talent level of recent TUFs, or at least the last ones I watched. I wouldn't be surprised if he won.

Looks like I'll be tuning into my first season of TUF in a while.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

No matter how you feel about Kimbo personally or as a MMA fighter this move is a win-win situation for Dana and the UFC. Kimbo loses early- Dana can crow that he told everyone he couldn't make it in the UFC. Kimbo does well and impresses White and fans watching the show- then the UFC gets to use his popularity for future UFC events.

Like him or not Kimbo has got a ton of fans, regardless of their knowledge about MMA), and this at the very worst boost the ratings for this TUF season and depending on how well he does he could be used to future UFC events for as long as he might be successful.

You have to give him some credit for at least agreeing to do this. This big announcement never turn out to be that big and this one didn't blow me away but it's interesting.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

J.P. said:


> This is inaccurate. They never mentioned one time that he was a champion or championship material.
> 
> Kimbo headlined cards because he filled seats. He sold tickets and ratings. Regardless of how much he sucks as a fighter.
> 
> There is no difference here. Kimbo is used to make money. I'm not mad about it, I'm just glad to see Dana go back to his roots again.


Gary Shaw said many quotes like this: 

"I don't know. He's still in the learning process. He needs to work on his cardio a lot more. In his stand-up game, he is probably number one. I don't think on the ground he's in the top 10. As a striker, he's probably number one."

So calling him the number one HW striker in the world isn't marketing him as championship material?

And he isn't headlining ppv's in the UFC. He isn't even in the UFC yet. He is being used to make money certainly, but at a level more appropriate to his skill. 

Huge difference compared to what Elite XC was doing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This confirms for me that dana def will pass on better fighters sometimes to put guys that are entertaining in there.....

This is sad cuz if he makes it in the house it should be intresting.....doubt he makes it in the house......:thumb02:


----------



## Jaro Alva (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm genuinely curious to see how Ferguson will fare in the show. It's very naive of me, but I'd hope to see him getting a normal treatment, just like the others. The one thing I can appreciate about Dana White is how he at least tries to uphold the impression of impartiality and clean sport ethics. If Ferguson -or should I say Kimbo- were to be given cans, that would just rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This is amusing. I posted this possibility a couple of weeks ago, but I was sort of joking. I think this is a good opportunity for Kimbo, though. For one, it'll give some insight on his personna. He's not really a disrespectful moron like Dana has depicted him. I've seen quite a few interviews with him. The only time I've seen him upset is when Chuck Liddell(who'll believe/do almost anything Dana says) was heavily dissing Kimbo. I remember one interview where Kimbo fired back. You can't really blame him for getting as much fame as he did. I think just about anyone would embrace the money surrounding the situation if they could. I'm not saying he's a good fighter. But he has trained at Xtreme Couture for awhile. He definitely has an advantage training at such a high-end professional gym. I could see Kimbo making it passed his first few fights, and steadily improving while on the show. I don't really see how he has any less of a chance as these other kids will.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Rampage says after the first day filming he likes 'everybody but one'.

http://twitter.com/rampage4real

Probably means Rashad.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Biowza said:


> I honestly think that Kimbo will be one of the better fighters in the house. *People have this pre-concieved notion that he's some bum just because he appeared in some internet videos.* You might not like him (not sure why, the guy has been fairly respectful I thought) but I think he'll do alright.


Really? Mine comes from Petruzelli absolutely wrecking him with a one legged karate chop to the eyebrow.



Spoken812 said:


> In the back of my mind.. I knew it. Damn.. I wonder who's team he'll be on. Didn't Rampage publically diss Kimbo? Someone refresh my memory.
> 
> I guess Rashad will take him.. but this season will be huge... (No racism intended) but this will be the blackest season of all time bar none!


God, I'm going to have to get an older tele to adjust the color just so I could see what's going on. (Sorry had to do it.)



tyler90wm said:


> How awesome would it be if Bobby Lashley was also on the show


AWESOME! And if they had Minowaman and Liza Minelli in a duck suit, it would make it the best TUF evah!!!

Have to say, this is very smart on Dana's part, it will most likely be the most watched TUF up to date. Also, finally more HWs WOOOOO!


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> This confirms for me that dana def will pass on better fighters sometimes to put guys that are entertaining in there.....
> 
> This is sad cuz if he makes it in the house it should be intresting.....doubt he makes it in the house......:thumb02:



He will be in the house as they are not having to fight to get into the house this season.


after reading the last post, kinda makes you wonder if this is dana's way to get kimbo into the ufc to set up a showdown with chuck?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Do we see Rampage or Rashad picking Kimbo as their first pick? It would be weird not picking the guys who Main evented his last cards as their first haha.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think I will go away and cry a little....this news is sh*t.

There were probably some very talented HWs who auditioned for this season, and they got passed over for a hyped up, straight-jab-aphobic who turned down the coaching of Bas freakin' Rutten cause he thought he knew better.

I wish there were eliminators for this season and he got knocked out on it.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

LizaG said:


> turned down the coaching of Bas freakin' Rutten cause he thought he knew better.


He did not, Bas coached and believed in him for a while.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

70seven said:


> He did not, Bas coached and believed in him for a while.


I thought Bas said he didn't want his training for the Shamrock fight...hmmmmmmm sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick...but I still mean the rest of my post lol


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

LizaG said:


> I thought Bas said he didn't want his training for the Shamrock fight...hmmmmmmm sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick...but I still mean the rest of my post lol


Ah, maybe he did say that for the shamrock fight, but I know for sure Bas trained him coming up to the James Thompson fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hes going to get picked last to fight in the first rounds to keep ratings up. then hes going to get either out wreslted or knocked out by a sneeze. Then ratings will drop.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

70seven said:


> Ah, maybe he did say that for the shamrock fight, but I know for sure Bas trained him coming up to the James Thompson fight.


Bas said they he had special rules for Kimbo if he was gonna be his trainer.. Kimbo relapsed and broke those rules so Bas said kick rocks.. Basically Bas didnt want Kimbo showing up on any more Bangbros shit.. And he did..

Dana jus picked Kimbo up for teh ratings. And to keep him out of the hands of Strikeforce and any other org. Im sure he sees it as. Once the UFC is done with Kimbo he wont be a ratings puller any more all questions will be answered then and its all good for him to go else where.. The cow will have been milked dry.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see him fight on the undercard for the final TUF, and when will we know who else is on the show.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I really don't care what happens on TUF, but seriously, this guy has already said MMA is not for him. So now we have to watch him on THE prevalent MMA reality show, likely watch him fail in the first few weeks, then watch him leave the sport for boxing. The guy just ISN'T smart enough to learn any ground game, he admits it himself! Props to anyone willing to try, even kimbo (I have never been one to hate on this guy for trying mma) but this is an INCREDIBLY lame announcement.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

70seven said:


> Ah, maybe he did say that for the shamrock fight, but I know for sure Bas trained him coming up to the James Thompson fight.


Bas said they he had special rules for Kimbo if he was gonna be his trainer.. Kimbo relapsed and broke tho rules so Bas said kick rocks.. Basically Bas didnt want Kimbo showing up on any more Bangbros shit.. And he did..

Dana jus picked Kimbo up for teh ratings. And to keep him out of the hands of Strikeforce and any other org. Im sure he sees it as. Once the UFC is done with Kimbo he wont be a ratings puller any more all questions will be answered then and its all good for him to go else where.. The cow will have been milked dry.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFfmG-ZccI8


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Dana White has been the only man treated twice for Dollar Sign Syndrome. It is a type of retinal detachment that takes the form of dollar signs. His ophthalmologists said the first time this happened was back when Brock Lesnar walked into his office and said he wants to fight for real.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

If Kimbo Is In The House Then He Will Probz Get To Semis But No Futher


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I'm just happy that we will get to see Kimmy get thrashed. I don't care who's in the house, my money is on anyone but that bum. So excited to see him go down.



georgie17891 said:


> If Kimbo Is In The House Then He Will Probz Get To Semis But No Futher


The whole reason why Dana has removed fighting to get into the house is because of his lack of confidence in Kimmy Slice. If he wins 1 fight, i'll be shocked.



Blitzz said:


> Dana White has been the only man treated twice for Dollar Sign Syndrome. It is a type of retinal detachment that takes the form of dollar signs. His ophthalmologists said the first time this happened was back when Brock Lesnar walked into his office and said he wants to fight for real.


Then Lesnar came in and demolished Frank Mir, who was saved by Mazz....hit Herring so hard he flipped him over and thrashed him......then smashed Captain Crap Couture. Dana made a huge mistake by signing a guy that is soon to be the next HW champ. I get your point about money grubbing but Lesnar was a fantastic pickup by Dana.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Watch the Double posts Nissassa. Triple post this time. Merged.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Nobody finds it interesting that Kimbo turned down big money(I would assume) to be on the TUF?


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

For what it is worth, ProFighting-fans.com is confirming the TUP 10 Slice rumors: 

"Scott Dryden, Editor-in-Chief of ProFighting-fans.com, has confirmed Kimbo Slice is in the house for The Ultimate Fighter Season 10. Season 10 will consist of only Heavyweights to be coached by two former Light Heavyweight Champions, Rampage Jackson and Rashad Evans."

http://www.profighting-fans.com/tuf/tuf10-kimbo-slice_060209.html


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Nobody finds it interesting that Kimbo turned down big money(I would assume) to be on the TUF?


What big money? I never even heard a peep from the Yakuza that they wanted him.. 

:dunno:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> What big money? I never even heard a peep from the Yakuza that they wanted him..
> 
> :dunno:


Well Dana said in the interview/call that Shaw announced he had some boxing matches for Kimbo.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> What big money? I never even heard a peep from the Yakuza that they wanted him..
> 
> :dunno:


i've never heard anything about him gettin money elsewhere either. But i'm sure if jose canseco can get a freakshow fight then Kimbo definitely can too ..for way more than TUF offers (5grand IF you win a fight?). Even though he we was probably dumb for not renegotiating his strikeforce contract, i'm sure his people could get him more than what TUF offers. Hell if i got offers because of a few streetfights from a legit MMA organization for more than a hamburger i'd take it. 

I'm actually a Kimbo fan in a sense. He never came across to me as being a dick. Never disrespected the sport. Not everyone gets into MMA via Greg Jacksons training camp. Once he got a legit MMA deal, he got some legit MMA training from Bas rutten. Not like he said "**** that ima keep beating fools up in my backyard for practice." When he lost to Seth he didnt make any crazy excuses. He took his L and kept moving.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I have a feeling the ufc might try to build kimbo up right now, and bring in 15 fighters that are worse


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Gary Shaw said many quotes like this:
> 
> "I don't know. He's still in the learning process. He needs to work on his cardio a lot more. In his stand-up game, he is probably number one. I don't think on the ground he's in the top 10. As a striker, he's probably number one."
> 
> ...


He's headlining TUF. If not than why were the other contestants not named in a release or deemed important enough to make statments about by Dana White?

Kimbo was neither given a title shot nor granted a title in EliteXC. And as you said Gary Shaw admitted that he wasn't even top ten as far as a ground game goes.

It is what it is and Dana White is using Kimbo to make money the same way Shaw was. Win or lose will we see Kimbo in the UFC? Yes. Why? 

The same reason that he was in EliteXC.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Dana was only saying what many people were thinking. Kimbo headlining EliteXC _was_ a joke, an overhyped sideshow.

Now, Kimbo has the chance to earn a billing. We'll see if he makes the most of it, but I'm sure there will be fighters on the show who are better than he is.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

*****Breaking News********

Seth Petruzelli has been recruited for the next season of TUF: Heavyweights. Seth has bulked up and put on enough weight to make himself a legitimate threat to Kimbo and the other contestants of TUF. 

**************************

Okay that was my weak attempt at humor. Anyways, Dana has stated in the past that he would be more than willing to let Kimbo take part in a TUF competition to expose him. He wasn't willing to main event a guy that he viewed as a "joke" or "freakshow". No big surprise here other than Kimbo actually accepting the challenge. Dana kept his word and gave him the shot, lets see how he does.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Good for Dana for giving Kimbo a chance to prove him wrong. Very smart for ratings too -- this will help UFC blow up even more.

and maybe Kimbo slice will be in the next video game! haha.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Josh Jones III said:


> Good for Dana for giving Kimbo a chance to prove him wrong. Very smart for ratings too -- this will help UFC blow up even more.
> 
> and maybe Kimbo slice will be in the next video game! haha.


He'll be a secret character... invincible to body shots, leg buckles if you can find his jaw under the beard...


----------



## Coates (May 28, 2009)

I say good luck to him(kimbo)

He'll probably end up getting KO'd though.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Wow I'm actually excited for this. If Kimbo can make it far and actually improve, I might get some respect for him. And if not, we get to watch Kimbo get wrecked on tv.  Awesome.


thats the perfect way to look at this situation haha.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Dana will want him to win a fight or 2 but not win the whole show. 

He'll give him a contract after the show and have him leg kicked to death by Hardonk or Kongo.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> *****Breaking News********
> 
> Seth Petruzelli has been recruited for the next season of TUF: Heavyweights. Seth has bulked up and put on enough weight to make himself a legitimate threat to Kimbo and the other contestants of TUF.
> 
> ...


I'd take up knitting instead.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh Jones III said:


> Good for Dana for giving Kimbo a chance to prove him wrong. Very smart for ratings too -- this will help UFC blow up even more.
> 
> and maybe Kimbo slice will be in the next video game! haha.


Dana probably figured out that if Kimbo was willing to do TUF it became a win win situation - he gets the PR hype for the TUF show which was @ risk of becoming mundane (even w/ Rampage and Evans), if Kimbo gets his ass kicked then he can say what he has been saying all along that he doesn't belong in the UFC and isn't a real MMA fighter


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Kimbo in TUF will be so awesome if he last that is.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Dana-White-Talks-Kimbo-Slice-On-The-Ultimate-Fighter-10.html:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man i hope he tries that tough shit with Rampage...Rampage will have no part of that I hope Rampage punks kimbo hahahahahahah that woukld be awsome but now im lookign forward to this season verymuch so


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I want to see him in the UFC for one reason. To see a legitimate HW fighter peel him like a banana. Pat Barry could leg kick him into crippledom. How about Shane Carwin or Cain Velasquez? Those would be fun. Short but fun. Frank or Lesnar would be good too.

OOOh....give him to Cro Cop. I'm betting CroCop's leg beats his beard. It's like rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it will be the most watched and exciting season yet.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Kimbo was neither given a title shot nor granted a title in EliteXC. And as you said Gary Shaw admitted that he wasn't even top ten as far as a ground game goes.
> 
> It is what it is and Dana White is using Kimbo to make money the same way Shaw was. Win or lose will we see Kimbo in the UFC? Yes. Why?
> 
> The same reason that he was in EliteXC.


Wow, Gary Shaw admitted that he wasn't top 10 in ground game. Only top 20 then I guess. It's nice to see that kind of realism and honesty. What about the part where he said he was the #1 HW striker? He was constantly billed as a top notch fighter when they and everyone with a clue knew he wasn't. In the UFC he isn't being marketed that way at all. There is a significant difference in the integrity that Elite XC showed (none) and the amount the UFC is showing (some). 

I'm not pretending Dana and the UFC are all about the integrity of the sport. We know they aren't because Brock Lesnar gets a shot he obviously doesn't deserve because he is a moneymaker. BJ Penn is 0-2 at WW in the past 3 years and he gets a shot at the WW title. The UFC will do things that aren't "fair" to make money. 

I don't like that but I realize that there has to be some compromise between fairness and entertainment. The UFC is a long way from perfect here but they were/are light years ahead of Elite XC and in particular with Kimbo they are handling him in a considerably more reasonable way than Elite XC did.


----------

